# Gamingchair: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Backforce One Plus oder dem Gamechanger L?



## Bebo24 (2. Januar 2021)

Liebe Mitforisten,

ich habe mich entschieden einen hochwertigen und ergonomischen Gaming-Chair zu kaufen, weil ich - auch wegen Homeoffice - sehr viel vor meinem PC sitze , und mich mein 20 Jahre alter (!) Ikea-Schreibtischstuhl mit einfacher Wippmechanik dann doch nicht mehr so richtig glücklich macht. Dazu habe ich geschaut, und ein ergonomischer sehr guter und hochwertiger "normaler" Schreibtischstuhl kostet auch gerne seine 600 Euro, bietet aber wohl nicht den Comfort eines Gaming-Chairs - vor allem keine Kopfstütze.

Da das Modell lange halten (hoffentlich 10 Jahre+) und maximale Rückenergonomie bieten soll, habe ich meine Auswahl auf die im Titel genannten Modelle beschränkt. Beim Gamechanger würde ich konkret wohl zur Cobra Sport Edition mit dem (angeblich) atmungsaktiven Kunstleder und extra gepolsterten Armlehnen tendieren, weil der m.E. einfach etwas schicker ist als das Standardmodell. Aber für die Beschreibung der Eigenschaften ist es wohl irrelevant, ob ihr die normale oder die Cobra Sport Edition habt.

Meine konkrete Frage: Hat jemand von Euch eines der beiden Modelle und kann mir dazu eine kurze Praxiserfahrung schreiben?

Insbesondere interessiert mich, ob der Neigungsbereich der Rückenlehne des Backforce One ausreichend ist (der Gamechanger bietet da wohl etwas mehr)?
Sieht der Backforce One nur auf den Bildern so klobig aus, oder ist das auch in echt so?
Ebenfalls natürlich das allgemeine Sitzgefühl (zu hart, weich etc.) und ob man auf dem Stuhl zum Schwitzen neigt?
Und wie ist Euer Eindruck bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des jeweiligen Modells? Denn bei entsprechend guter Haltbarkeit (10 Jahre+) wäre mir auch der hohe Mehrpreis von mehr als 200 Euro für den Gamchanger mit den von mir oben genannten Extras gegenüber dem Backforce One Plus praktisch egal. Ich spare diese aber auch gerne ein, wenn der Backforce One Plus all meine Wünsche erfüllt!

Da man die Modelle ja leider nicht vor Ort probesitzen und in Augenschein nehmen kann, wäre ich für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar 


P.S.: Ich bin ca. 1,72m groß. Falls jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich der passenden Körpergröße für den jeweiligen Sitzmöbel mitteilen möchte, wäre das ebenfalls sehr willkommen. Aber das sollte nach Allem was ich zu beiden Modellen bisher im Internet gelesen habe bei mir wohl passen.


----------



## Bebo24 (3. August 2021)

Ach ja, kurzes Update:
Ich hatte mir erst den Backforce One Plus bestellt. Hat bei mir leider nicht wirklich gepasst: Der Backforce hat im Schulterbereich eine für mich zu ausgeprägte Wölbung nach vorne, so dass ich gefühlt immer leicht nach vorne gebeugt sitzen musste - oder wenn ich mich aufrecht hingesetzt habe keinen Kontakt am unteren Rücken mehr mit der Rückenlehne hatte. Ergonomisch geht für mich anders!

Den Backforce habe ich also leider zurückschicken müssen und mir den Gamechanger bestellt. Der ist da deutlich besser, leider zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber den habe ich behalten. Und das Kunstleder ist wirklich recht atmungsaktiv und ich schwitze darauf kaum - auch deutlich besser als auf dem Backforce (den ich aber optisch origineller fand). Was mich am Gamechanger inzwischen am meisten stört, ist die sehr hart gepolsterte Sitzfläche. Das kann schoch recht unangenehm werden, wenn man lange darauf sitzt. Ich hatte noch ein Memory-Foam-Sitzkissen rumliegen, das verwende ich jetzt auf dem Gamechanger. Sicher keine Optimallösung, aber für mich ist es ok so. Die bieten zwar auch eine extra-weiche Polsterung an, die kostet aber auch ca. 200 Euro Aufpreis ab Werk und nachträglich glaube ich sogar ca. 300 Euro. Das finde ich einfach schon sehr teuer für einen ohnehin nicht gerade günstigen Schreibtischstuhl.

Ich hoffe das hilft Euch weiter, falls sich jemand für diese beiden Modelle interessiert.


----------



## Rocko (5. März 2022)

Hey. 
Ich suche auch genau so einen Vergleich zwischen Backforce One und dem Gamechanger.
Dein Feedback hat mir echt weitergeholfen 

Demnach empfindest du also den Gamechanger als unbequem? Demnach müsste der Backforce für dich bequemer gewesen sein von der Sitzfläche? Weil einige meinen, der wäre auch hart 

Wie hast du den Backforce eigentlich zurück geschickt? Konntest du die Gasfeder wieder abmontieren? ^^


----------



## Bebo24 (8. März 2022)

Hallo Rocko,

also der Backforce wurde kostenlos von einer Spedition vollmontiert abgeholt. Das wurde beim Gamechanger damals auch angeboten. Recaro bietet so etwas meines Wissens nicht an. Ob das Alles heute noch so gilt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Was die Unterschiede zwischen dem Backforce und dem Gamechanger angeht:

Der Backforce hatte für mich eine viel zu stark vorgewölbte Rückenlehne im oberen Rückenbereich. Beim Gamechanger fand ich das besser, aber immer noch nicht ideal. Heute würde ich vermutlich den neuen Stuhl von Recaro, den Recaro Rae (mit Synchronmechanik) als 1. Wahl ansehen. Findest Du auch bei einem neueren Gamingstuhltest von PCGH. Als ich meinen Stuhl gekauft habe gab es den aber noch nicht, sondern von Recaro nur den Recaro Exo, der keine Synchronmechanik hat, die ich aber gerne haben wollte, weshalb der Exo bei mir rausfiel.
Was die Sitzhärte angeht, war mir das beim Backforce weniger unangenehm aufgefallen, dass dieser auch recht hart gepolstert ist. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Backforce am Steißbein etwas entlastet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Beim Gamechanger finde ich das Polster extrem hart. Selbst jetzt, wo ich das Polster schon eine ganze Weile "weichgesessen" habe, finde ich es bei sehr langem Sitzen manchmal noch unangenehm hart. Dann lege ich wie schon oben geschrieben ein Sitzkissen drauf. Hilft natürlich, ist aber eher eine Behelfslösung. Ich würde mit meinem heutigen Wissen den Gamechanger - falls ich nicht den Recaro Rae bestellen würde - auf jeden Fall mit der zusätzlichen Polsterung bestellen, obwohl das noch einmal ca. 120 Euro Aufpreis kostet.
Du hast zwar nicht danach gefragt und ich hatte das vorher schon in meiner Praxiserfahrung mit beiden Stühlen geschrieben, aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen dass man auf dem Backforce leider unangenehm warm sitzt. Der Gamechanger ist da deutlich besser (zumindest in meiner Kunstleder-Ausführung), und auch der Recaro, der meines Wissens nach nur mit Stoffbezug und nicht als Kunstleder angeboten wird, sollte da wohl angenehmer sein als der Backforce.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir mit meinen Antworten weiterhelfen. Und viel Spaß beim Stuhlkauf


----------



## Kelemvor (8. März 2022)

Ich habe den Gamechanger ohne Kopfstütze (bei mir unnütz) dafür mit dem Zusatzpolster 
Mit meinem alten Stuhl hatte ich schon chronische Schmerzen vom sitzen, vor allem deshalb habe ich das 
Geld für den Gamechanger in die Hand genommen.
Alle Schmerzen wech, sitze ordentlich aber nicht zu weich.
Die zusätzliche Steißbeinentlastung für 99€ habe ich auch weggelasssen, trotz "Vorschädigung" vermisse ich sie nicht.
Wobei ich gerade auf der Webseite die Variante ohne Kopstütze nicht mehr finde...strange bin wohl mal wieder
einer der wenigen die so etwas verlangt haben.,


----------



## Bebo24 (15. März 2022)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade auf der Webseite die Variante ohne Kopstütze nicht mehr finde...strange bin wohl mal wieder einer der wenigen die so etwas verlangt haben.,


Ja, ich sehe auf der Seite von Gamechanger die Variante ohne Kopfstütze auch nicht mehr. Hat sich wohl zu schlecht verkauft. Für die Leute, die genau so etwas suchen, natürlich schade.


----------



## Rocko (18. März 2022)

Also ich habe mir der Optik wegen, den Backforce One Plus gekauft. Wurde ja auch dauernd in Himmel gelobt.
Nach 3 Tagen Probesitzen, bzw. Stundenlangen sitzen, hatte ich erstmal Schmerzen im Lenden Bereich, die sind nun weg. Vermutlich hat sich der Körper dran gewöhnt.

ABER: Die Rückenlehne ist so hart, dieses gestickte Oberteilleder, das zwar geil aussieht, aber das drückt so dermaßen in den Oberrücken, man denkt, das ich auf der Haut Abdrücke kriege. Unangenehm hart.

Geht wohl zurück, werde mir dann wohl doch den Gamechanger kaufen. Aber dann scheinbar gleich mit Visko Schaum Aufpolsterung, damit ich wirklich weich habe 

@Bebo24 Hattest du das auch im Gefühl, das dass Rückenteil in den Rücken drückt? Vor allem oben.


----------



## Noofuu (9. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte auch mal einen Gamechanger aber von dem habe ich die selben schmerzen im Steißbein bekommen wie von meinem Günstigeren Modell.
Bin deshalb immer noch auf der Suche aber der Backforce One ist auch nicht mein Fall Gamingstühle Allgemein sind eher na ja. Auch wenn da eine Firma mit Erfahrung hintersteckt.

Irgendwie scheint das mit der Bequemen und Weichen Sitzfläche aber Generell so ein Problem zu sein, gerade in dem Bereich wäre es wichtig dass das Steißbein entlastet wird und nicht gequetscht...


----------



## peg1988 (9. Juli 2022)

also ich habe den backforce one und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------

